# Nova DVR Panel Upgrade



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Installed the new control panel and remote on my Nova DVR 2024 this week.

The speed control knob is slick, and the remote is a real improvement.

Upgrade only took about 5 minutes!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks nice. I'd like to see the upgrade made available to the ShopSmith PowerPro. It's made by Nova as far as I know and appears to be about the same control.
http://www.shopsmith.com/shopsmithpowerpro/index.htm


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Very slick Jerry. I was not aware that they had this. Good to know. i see there is a increase in speed too.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> i see there is a increase in speed too.


Depends on which DVR lathe and firmware version you have. My 2024 already had top speed of 5000rpm, but DVR XP owners can get a dramatic increase in speed.


----------

